# Defiance



## nubins (Feb 9, 2013)

This is an interesting concept and is in beta at the moment.

Its a third person shooter MMO set in an apocalyptic future where aliens have pretty much destroyed/changed everything on earth.

The game changes over time and it's storyline is determined by a sy-fy tv series (as in, real actors, sets etc.) that will run at the same time as the game. Events in the tv series will be played out in the game but apaprently events that players create in the game are also going to be incorporated into the tv series.

It's nothing if not ambitious....


----------



## thaddeus6th (Feb 9, 2013)

Ambitious, but if it works it sounds like it could be fantastic.


----------



## nubins (Apr 6, 2013)

This launched on Monday, the tv series I beleive starts this coming week. I didnt realise at the time, but its by Trion Worlds who made Rift. 

The gameplay is third person shooter, its definitely not traditional mmo, there are few skills to use (one active skill + grenades + your choice of gun - two equippable at a time). But you do get passive skills as you progress. In fact, its much like a third person version of Borderlands. 

The gameworld is open with other players doing their bit, but its pretty much all quest or event based - so you get missions or pass through areas with tasks you can join in on. There are also "arkfall" events. These are basically the same as rift events from .. Rift. Big area battles for multiple people (dont have to be grouped) to do together with a reward at the end based on your participation. 

I'm enjoying it so far and can see it being one i keep playing for a while, even if only "part time".


----------

